# Helios N-Gage Pre Nutrition Breakdown



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

this is the nutrition facts for our NON-Stim pre-workout.  Notice it doesn't have 1000 ingredients in it!  It has HIGH doses of PROVEN ingredients.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to know Spongy, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 25, 2013)

no pick or was it removed?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

Was throwing up malware warnings for some reason.  Will repost from home.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be reviewing this product as soon as I get it guys... Looking forward to it.


----------

